# Supplements for Depression



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

what are the best supplements for depression that is safe to take?


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Ill say fish oil, 5htp and saintjohnsworth. And then there is the vital minerals (vitamins) B-complex and E and D vitamin is helpfull aswell. But you can get all of those vitamins in via a balanced diet with fresh veg and fruit and skipping things like candy and fastfood.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Crap. I meant to give Noisy Boy a +1 for his comment, but accidently pressed the - sign. My bad. Someone rate him up plz.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Sam-e (s-adenoslymethionine) once snapped me out of dp, but only for a few seconds. Couldn't do it again unfortunately. It's supposed to be good for depression.

I noticed that eating hemp bars helps alleviate my dp/dr. These bars have hemp, sesame and sunflower seeds in them. The hemp seeds may have traces of cannabidiol which is good for anxiety. Plus sesame and sunflower seeds have fairly high levels of tryptophan which is good for depression.

Try some hemp bars. And, if you can get it, maybe some hemp tea?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Personally I found proper hydration to have the biggest influence on depression while I had it. I'm 6'ft and 265lbs. It had never really occurred to me that the old 64oz a day rule applies to the average size person lol. So I bumped my intake to 120oz daily and my depression lessened significantly. An unexpected but awesome result. 
Vitamin D is a big one. Especially for darker complexions. More melonin means less D absorption. Then Omega 3 oils with high dha, and I really like Phosphatidylserine. It gives me motivation and drive to get productive. Which doesn't really mix well wih depression lol. After that I'd just have to say any quality supp that will benefit serotonin or dopamine will have fair odds at impacting depression, as deficiencies in the two are common in depression.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

*proper hydration to have the biggest influence on depression*


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

they say not to take multiple supplements that work on serotonin at the same time (st johns, 5htp etc


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> what are the best supplements for depression that is safe to take?


the KEY is to take folic acid and B6 along with your supplements for depression. Folic acid and B6 are needed for the conversion to serotonin. Several people have not had success with serotonin boosting supplements and/or ssri's because they lack B6 and folic acid! seriously, google it

But, don't take too much B6 or it can have negative effects. OVer 200mg is dangerous. Also, folic acid is a B vitamin, so best to take other B vitamins with it. They all work together and NEED each other in able to work. Sublingual is always best for B vitamins.

Best of luck!


----------

